# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  چی شد این آموزش Qt

## C++‎Lover

آقا این همه تو بوق و کرنا کردید که کی پایه Qt یاد گرفتنه ولی آخرین پستتون مربوط به 2 ماه و نیم پیشه.
چی شد پس.
اگه ادامه مطالب به جای دیگری انتقال داده شده ما رو هم در جریان بزارید.
یه چیز جالب هم بگم.
4 ماه پیش من نسخه commercial شو دانلود کردم و برای دانلود آدرس ایمیل و شماره تلفنمو تو فرمشون وارد کردم. جالب بود که وقتی زمان trial ام رو به اتمام بود یه خانمی از شرکتشون زنگ زد به گوشیم تا نظر منو بدونه. اول واقعا شکه شدم. ولی بعد هرچی انگلیسی داشتم رو کردم و در کل گفتم که از این کتابخانه و مخصوصا از Visual Studio Integration اش خوشم اومده و قصد دارم پروژه های MFC ام رو به Qt مهاجرت بدم. بعدش کلی اطلاعات دیگه در مورد مهاجرت از MFC بهم داد و هنوزم برام email می فرستن.
جالبش اینه که اینقدر به کارشون و مشتریشون اهمیت می دن که زنگ می زنن. من تریالهای زیادی تا بحال دانلود کردم تا تست کنم اما همیشه فقط به یک ایمیل که اونم به صورت auto respond بود قناعت میشد.

----------


## vahid4134

> آقا این همه تو بوق و کرنا کردید که کی پایه Qt یاد گرفتنه ولی آخرین پستتون مربوط به 2 ماه و نیم پیشه.
> چی شد پس.
> اگه ادامه مطالب به جای دیگری انتقال داده شده ما رو هم در جریان بزارید.
> یه چیز جالب هم بگم.
> 4 ماه پیش من نسخه commercial شو دانلود کردم و برای دانلود آدرس ایمیل و شماره تلفنمو تو فرمشون وارد کردم. جالب بود که وقتی زمان trial ام رو به اتمام بود یه خانمی از شرکتشون زنگ زد به گوشیم تا نظر منو بدونه. اول واقعا شکه شدم. ولی بعد هرچی انگلیسی داشتم رو کردم و در کل گفتم که از این کتابخانه و مخصوصا از Visual Studio Integration اش خوشم اومده و قصد دارم پروژه های MFC ام رو به Qt مهاجرت بدم. بعدش کلی اطلاعات دیگه در مورد مهاجرت از MFC بهم داد و هنوزم برام email می فرستن.
> جالبش اینه که اینقدر به کارشون و مشتریشون اهمیت می دن که زنگ می زنن. من تریالهای زیادی تا بحال دانلود کردم تا تست کنم اما همیشه فقط به یک ایمیل که اونم به صورت auto respond بود قناعت میشد.


جالب بود
منم نمی دونم این آموزش چی شد (شاید در رفته خارج  :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## amytis

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=121083

----------


## rosenth

http://go2.wordpress.com/?id=725X134...rdpress.com%2F

----------


## koorosh4

انقدر دوست دارم یکی کار بلد بیاد یاد بده تا ما هم بتونیم استارت کار رو بزنیم ولی بعضیا بخیلن . چیزی که بلدن به دیگران یاد نمیدن . اه اه اه . شما جیب ما رو نزن برنامه نویسی پیشکش. ههههه

----------


## glassysmart

من فکر می کنم که این قدر این qt واضح است که نیازی به آموزش ندارد

----------

